# BOOBS LEAKING COLESTRUM (28weeks)



## 321mummy2b

Hi i am 28 weeks pregnant and for a month if i put pressure on my boobs a clear substance came out (like literally only a drop) but i woke up this morning with a patch on my pj top cause milk had gone thru my bra and my top to the outside... was about < > tht big the patch :| so was quite abit


should i be worried? seems early to be getting milk in boobs :|


----------



## 321mummy2b

btw before leak was clear/yellow now its white x


----------



## FEDup1981

no, its completely normal! x


----------



## Bam

Taken from FertilityFriend.com's pregnancy site for week 28:


> Your breasts may be leaking colostrum as your baby stimulates the production of the hormone prolactin. If you are not leaking colostrum, there is no need to worry at all about having a good supply of milk to feed your baby. Not everyone will leak colostrum before birth.

You're right on schedule according to most of the textbooks.


----------



## purpledahlia

No need to worry! Ive been leaking since i was 20 weeks, gradually getting more and more. Just use a pad in your bra and get some sleeping bra's or sports bras for night time to use the pad's too. its a bit scary at first, but ull get used to it!!


----------



## Cut3ne55

Dont worry i get it all the time and sometimes when i wake up in the morning the leakage has gone throu my top and onto the bed sheets (not pleasant) lol mine used to be just a clear liquid but recently been a more yellowish milky colour :) x


----------



## 321mummy2b

phewwww thankyou :) everywhere i read it was saying you may get it in the last few weeks of pregnancy! lol thanks girls xx


----------



## dolittleeliza

I seem to have a good supply of milk already I was soaked this am!! *blush*


----------



## AP

I had it since 18-19 weeks!

(no relevance to her being early either as my friend had it at 17 weeks!)


----------



## Abigailly

Be thankful you only just started, I've had it since week 16. Isn't it just a joy....


----------

